# CC Tuesday 3/15



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

Beautiful day! Not as many boats out as I expected. Water temp 50-56 depending on who you asked. I guess our equipment isn't as accurate as you would expect. Highest temp I saw up north was 60 degrees in 5' of water on a southern exposed shore. Muddy up north. Carp are starting to jump. Tons of bait fish in the back of bays.

I'm pretty new to this lake. We mainly went after crappie, but did troll crank baits through no wake areas. Caught some, but nothing to brag about. It didn't seem that they have moved into the sticks yet. While we could catch a couple, we couldn't hit a hotspot.

Talked with several bass/muskie folks, but also pretty slim.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Good report , thanks for sharing... I agree... I think it'll be a few weeks before any hot crappie bite in shallow water


----------



## fishnisfun (Apr 16, 2012)

9Left said:


> Good report , thanks for sharing... I agree... I think it'll be a few weeks before any hot crappie bite in shallow water


Was on East Fork last Saturday from 12-5. Caught about 30. Kept 5 over 11.5". Water temp was 54-55 degrees. Very tough bite. Hard to pattern. Usually do much better in that amount of time. Ceaser's will be great this year. Especially after the work on the marina last year. Fish were pretty much left alone. I was on the lake twice last Fall and averaged 100 fish/day. Lots of good size black crappie. Looking forward to Spring.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I've found that when the Dogwoods bloom the Crappie bite is at its best


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

CC is pretty much first two weeks of May each year in my experience when they can be caught consistently shallow.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

ML1187 said:


> CC is pretty much first two weeks of May each year in my experience when they can be caught consistently shallow.


Yeah, thats probably about the time Dogwoods are blooming, Ive never fished CC but after reading all the post I hope to this year, how crowded is it on the weekends? are the ramps backed up? thanks


----------



## meyers9163 (Apr 1, 2010)

Tom 513 said:


> Yeah, thats probably about the time Dogwoods are blooming, Ive never fished CC but after reading all the post I hope to this year, how crowded is it on the weekends? are the ramps backed up? thanks


Well if the week day boaters are less intrusive then the weekend boaters the weekends are a cluster..... I'm always amazed on how stupid people are in regards to respecting someone working a space or some water.... People around here come right next to you and throw on the same shore line or will cut right in front of the direction you're trolling and start to work the shore you are heading towards.....

I intentional avoid it on the weekends due to the plain stupidity around our lakes here... I really can't believe how awful it is around here.... Been doing it for 6 years now and has yet to get any better.....


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah, if at all possible I try to fish the bigger lakes during the week, but can only make weekends in the Spring, My only hope is to fish when its colder so the fair weather boaters are at home. Thanks for the post


----------



## yugrac (Aug 24, 2014)

I have only fished CC twice, last fall, mid October Sat. with my son, it wasnt to bad that day, but it was very windy and cool, P.Bers were starting to move in when we left at about 1, we had been on the lake before first light. My wife and I went down there the year before on a Sunday, got on the lake at first light, socked in with fog, at first I thought not to bad, not many people out here, then the fog lifted, and my god, I cant belive I didnt run into someone else, and then the skiers and tubers and jet skis came, I stayed way longer than what I should of for no better than what we were doing, and then a 2 hour drive home. It seems to be one of those places where even a lot of the fishermen do not have any consideration for other people, I expect it out of the tubing/ski people, but I give other fishermen a wide berth and respect there shoreline for at least 50 yards in each direction. Have not done much good there, caught about 6, 12 inch smallmouth the first time, but not much for 9 hours work. My son and I caught a few last year, some 2 pound Large mouth, and I did boat my first Muskie, but it was only a 2 footer, not saying It cant produce, but a long drive for me to see!


----------



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

I only fish the lakes during the weekdays. I know I'm lucky. But, being new to CC, I was impressed with how helpful the folks I talked to on the water were. Yea, I still had a "big" bass boat cut me off (I have no idea why, and what the heck is a 250hp motor doing on an inland fresh water fishing boat outside of the great lakes???). I was clearly just poking around for crappie.

I DO NOT like competition fishing, and yes, I have done it in decades past. Fishing is for fishing, day dreaming, appreciating the amazing world we have been given, and maybe getting a great meal. You can have just as much camaraderie by just being social on the water. Yeesh, how else do you relax in these times......


----------



## bigdamram (Apr 15, 2009)

yugrac said:


> . It seems to be one of those places where even a lot of the fishermen do not have any consideration for other people, I expect it out of the tubing/ski people, but I give other fishermen a wide berth and respect there shoreline for at least 50 yards in each direction.


Welcome to warren county. Where the boaters don't change their driving habits from land to water. It is definitely a "you're in MY way" area, even shopping for groceries is a nightmare. I've seen multiple accidents on that lake, and i've had other fisherman move within 10 ft of my boat while I had been tied to the same tree for an hour. Thats the end of my rant. Thanks for the report, I'm itching at the bit to get my boat running again and get out there to find some crappie. Hoping to do better this year, last year I think I was late to the game and was only able to find 7-9" fish. Usually able to have at least a couple days of catching 12" and above.


----------



## meyers9163 (Apr 1, 2010)

Glad I am not the only one!  I really thought maybe I was crazy. I even have a slip this year and debating not using it because of how ignorant most boaters are. Normally I go with a buddy during the week. Figured if I get a slip at the Marina (which I have) I would go on the weekends with the wife and kids.... Then re thought that and said "NO WAY" would I risk my kids on that lake on the weekends.... 

Anyways I love CC during the week. Most people are friendly. I always have a rod and a heavy lurer ready though for those who cut in front and have no consideration. And it cast a MILE i swear! The looks on peoples faces, though I've had to do it rarely, are of shock that I'd cast my lurer in front of them when they just literally cut us off or came within FEET of the water we were working.... 

The worst part is we don't stay put we work and troll constantly. So give me two minutes and the water I am working is yours... I personally go yards out of my way if I work a shore line and another boater is heading my way giving them the right away.... Guess i'm use to my UP Michigan waters where we respect each other and know there's other places to go try without impeding on our fellow anglers.... Its after all suppose to be relaxing and we should look out and respect each other.... Hopefully this year will be different on CC but I'm not sold it will be


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

zaqxsw said:


> Yea, I still had a "big" bass boat cut me off (I have no idea why, and what the heck is a 250hp motor doing on an inland fresh water fishing boat outside of the great lakes???).


Folks run 250hp on these inland lakes because it's all they have. It's a shame that we do not have a descent body of water here in Oh/Ky/Ind to fish - but we don't.
Rather than fish locally, I will drive 8 hours to find a good condition and then stay for awhile.

It's really sad to see these guys who have to have the biggest and best boats/motors stuck on CC or East Fork running and gunning just because they can.


----------



## yugrac (Aug 24, 2014)

Uh, if you dont live close to a major body of water, dont buy a boat like that. Driving 8 hours to fish, and staying for days is fine, if you dont have one of these annoying 6 day a week jobs to fish around. Guess I should try for disability like 54% of the rest of this country.


----------



## fishnisfun (Apr 16, 2012)

BMustang said:


> Folks run 250hp on these inland lakes because it's all they have. It's a shame that we do not have a descent body of water here in Oh/Ky/Ind to fish - but we don't.
> Rather than fish locally, I will drive 8 hours to find a good condition and then stay for awhile.
> 
> It's really sad to see these guys who have to have the biggest and best boats/motors stuck on CC or East Fork running and gunning just because they can.


I can agree to that. Really cracks me up to see the "bass" guys with their huge outboards (and egos at times) mess with the smaller, less powered boats. I have been fishing a bank and have them come right into the bank I am fishing, all because they are fishing a tournament. One literally ran over my bobber with their boat. Well, just because they are fishing a tournament does not mean they have the right to fish where I am fishing. I have gone as far as getting their registration numbers from their boat and turning them into the Park Office. I am not a very vocal person on the water but that kind of treatment really ticks me off. And, to be fair, I have had crappie fisherman do the same type of thing.


----------



## bigdamram (Apr 15, 2009)

meyers9163 said:


> Glad I am not the only one!  I really thought maybe I was crazy. I even have a slip this year and debating not using it because of how ignorant most boaters are. Normally I go with a buddy during the week. Figured if I get a slip at the Marina (which I have) I would go on the weekends with the wife and kids.... Then re thought that and said "NO WAY" would I risk my kids on that lake on the weekends....


If you don't mind me askin, what does a slip run? I thought about it for our Mariah deck boat, but it's hard enough to get the water stains off from just a day of being out there.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Tom 513 said:


> Yeah, thats probably about the time Dogwoods are blooming, Ive never fished CC but after reading all the post I hope to this year, how crowded is it on the weekends? are the ramps backed up? thanks


Tom - I've been fishing CC for quite a few years with my dad KL1100 now. I can offer you some help if you would like. It's a fantastic lake and with the drawdown last year and less pressure I'm hoping this year the bite will be ON. 

Send me a PM and I can point you in the right direction.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Talked to Division of Watercraft guy once, who told me CC is the 2nd busiest lake in the state, behind Alum Creek. Not sure how they measure it, given the differences in lake acres, etc.


----------



## meyers9163 (Apr 1, 2010)

24' no electric or water is $900.... Full payment at once. They go all the way up to $1400.... I'm debating it if I'll do it still. No electricity is a huge issue.


----------



## meyers9163 (Apr 1, 2010)

meyers9163 said:


> 24' no electric or water is $900.... Full payment at once. They go all the way up to $1400.... I'm debating it if I'll do it still. No electricity is a huge issue.



Forgot they go up to over $1800.... Maybe I'm off but it's pricey....


----------



## sloweboat (Mar 13, 2014)

Is the marina project complete and will the lake levels be back to normal?

The Ohio DNR site still says *"Lake Levels* - The lake levels at Caesar Creek State Park are down due to combination of marina construction and weather conditions. Because the construction project is ongoing for the next year, lake levels will continue to fluctuate."


----------



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

sloweboat said:


> Is the marina project complete and will the lake levels be back to normal?"


Here is the drawdown schedule: http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/drawdowns

CC is at it's 846' winter drawdown level until April when they start to bring it back up 3'.

Current lake conditions: http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/current/?type=lake&group_key=county_cd


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

ML1187 said:


> Tom - I've been fishing CC for quite a few years with my dad KL1100 now. I can offer you some help if you would like. It's a fantastic lake and with the drawdown last year and less pressure I'm hoping this year the bite will be ON.
> 
> Send me a PM and I can point you in the right direction.


Thanks ML ,I usually try to get as much info on a new body of water before I head out, and most time that isnt enough, lol. Hey I didnt mean to hi jack this thread, even with the negative comments, I still want to fish it. As someone mentioned when working 6 days a week, You have to fish when You can, and trust Me I do, I keep half my tackle in the back seat of my truck and the other half on my boat.


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

My friend and I were tied to two trees crappie fishing the area, 25 yards from the bank. Catching fish from shore to boat. A husband and wife drove between us and shore crappie fishing also. I threw my line in a spot right as they gave me an opening. Caught a crappie and I heard her tell her husband.he caught one off the back of the boat. Really! He said.

Felt good! Rude does not pay.


----------



## fishnisfun (Apr 16, 2012)

Lil Crappie said:


> My friend and I were tied to two trees crappie fishing the area, 25 yards from the bank. Catching fish from shore to boat. A husband and wife drove between us and shore crappie fishing also. I threw my line in a spot right as they gave me an opening. Caught a crappie and I heard her tell her husband.he caught one off the back of the boat. Really! He said.
> 
> Felt good! Rude does not pay.


----------



## fishnisfun (Apr 16, 2012)

I feel ya, LC. I love to show up people who diss me when I'm on the water. Feel a since of payback. I'm hoping to get out tomorrow somehere. Weather is calling for snow  Just need to see. If you want to avoid the aggravation on the water, fish in the Winter months. My buddies and I have caught somewhere around 2000 crappie from November through last weekend on 3 local state lakes. Now all the local experts will be out in the Spring when they spawn. Not much challenge there.


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Guess you anti 250 guys are just going to have to hate me for having a 250 on my platform but I like my platform and plan to keep it. Haters are going to hate. I worked for it and it's paid for and I won't cut you off. Just don't hate just because they have a nice boat that is just plain STUPID take it how ever you want to. I see you on the lake!


----------



## yugrac (Aug 24, 2014)

I have a nice boat to, and its paid for, bought it new,but I dont run it wide open on crowded lakes, I t will run 40, but I never run it that fast because you have to trim it way out to get there,and you cant see over the bow at that speed, thats not smart. I will remember your post when I read about someone getting killed running way to fast for the lake they are on, and the conditions. CC is not the Pacific, I dont think anyone hates you. I think its more about using common sense, that however is rare in most people today


----------



## fishnisfun (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, I have to confess, my boat is also fairly quick. Does >50 mph trimmed out. But I am the same as Yugrac. I don't max it out. I'm not a competitive fisherman. Just like to have fun and take a few for dinner. I have no quarrels with the tourney guys. Just want to be treated with courtesy when I'm fishing. I can appreciate the idea that you worked hard for your rig. I did also. Not a hater. Just a weekend warrior.


----------



## meyers9163 (Apr 1, 2010)

RickH said:


> Guess you anti 250 guys are just going to have to hate me for having a 250 on my platform but I like my platform and plan to keep it. Haters are going to hate. I worked for it and it's paid for and I won't cut you off. Just don't hate just because they have a nice boat that is just plain STUPID take it how ever you want to. I see you on the lake!


Yes but you seem responsible with such. I could pay for a 300 HP in cash but I don't need it around here..... A 115HP is even much but it's what I have..... At the end of the day it's about being responsible and respectful to all.... Which sounds like you are. A guy with a 9.9 can be the biggest jerk if they pull up and cut in front of you. Or if they anchor right next to where you are. It's all about respect.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Unfortunately there isn't a lot of water to fish in this area, (not counting smaller waterways where guys can't use boats). When you have lots of boats out there you run into foolish people I've been cut off by bass boats and had old grey haired guys run by me in a no wake for fear I was going to take their favorite crappie tree, that guy later went into great detail on how he kills all musky as I went by just saying hello. I don't let any of these guys bother me, I have limited time on the water and letting some goofs and weirdos ruin that isn't going to happen. If a cove is crowded I move on, if someone cuts me off owe well I'll find new shoreline or just focus on what I'm currently fishing. I am confident anything I have to say is not going to enlighten or change the opinion of a middle aged or senior adult. They are either ignorant or just don't care. I'm not sure if it's just guys taking advantage of the few early nice days we've had but it's been busy out there when I've gone. Something I do if I am fishing the weekend or the busy season is fish off hours, weekdays and super early or late on weekends. A lot of time I had a great day but pulling the boat out when guys are just launching. Everyone stay safe this year and try not to let the crowds get the better of you.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

burnsj5 said:


> Unfortunately there isn't a lot of water to fish in this area, (not counting smaller waterways where guys can't use boats). When you have lots of boats out there you run into foolish people I've been cut off by bass boats and had old grey haired guys run by me in a no wake for fear I was going to take their favorite crappie tree, that guy later went into great detail on how he kills all musky as I went by just saying hello. I don't let any of these guys bother me, I have limited time on the water and letting some goofs and weirdos ruin that isn't going to happen. If a cove is crowded I move on, if someone cuts me off owe well I'll find new shoreline or just focus on what I'm currently fishing. I am confident anything I have to say is not going to enlighten or change the opinion of a middle aged or senior adult. They are either ignorant or just don't care. I'm not sure if it's just guys taking advantage of the few early nice days we've had but it's been busy out there when I've gone. Something I do if I am fishing the weekend or the busy season is fish off hours, weekdays and super early or late on weekends. A lot of time I had a great day but pulling the boat out when guys are just launching. Everyone stay safe this year and try not to let the crowds get the better of you.



Yeah them old guys are the worst, lol


----------



## yugrac (Aug 24, 2014)

agree with meyers9163, its about respect and courtesy, I have had guys with 5hp tillers on john boats be a total P.I.the A. I have fished on electric motor lakes and had guys do stupid crap, some people just dont think, and never think about how there actions effect others. Agreed you dont have to have 250 hp to act like a jerk, but it seems to help. FYI, I have a 18 ft aluminum mod V with a worn out 1974 Merc 85 hp


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

yugrac said:


> agree with meyers9163, its about respect and courtesy, I have had guys with 5hp tillers on john boats be a total P.I.the A. I have fished on electric motor lakes and had guys do stupid crap, some people just dont think, and never think about how there actions effect others. Agreed you dont have to have 250 hp to act like a jerk, but it seems to help. FYI, I have a 18 ft aluminum mod V with a worn out 1974 Merc 85 hp



I fish CC a lot, mostly due it's close proximity to my house (15 min.) Of course weekdays are the best but even then during that time as sun goes down the ramps get crowded. Tips for weekends: get there early and get off the water by noon. If fishing in the evening on an weekend don't show up in that 4:30 - 6:30pm time frame, you'll wait in line.

Watch for those late afternoon thunderstorms on a Saturday or Sunday, they tend to chase most folks off the water. I've had some late afternoon/evening outings after a storm where I almost had the lake to myself.

Don't always curse the pleasure boaters, I've had some darn good saugeye action fishing shore lines that are being wave washed by the skiers.


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

yugrac said:


> but I never run it that fast because you have to trim it way out to get there,and you cant see over the bow at that speed, thats not smart.


Sorry don't have that problem. Maybe you should have it looked at.




yugrac said:


> I will remember your post when I read about someone getting killed running way to fast for the lake they are on, and the conditions.


You totally missed my point.

The point is just because a person has a boat that has a 250 does not mean they are uncapable of properly operating their vessel (boat)


----------



## yugrac (Aug 24, 2014)

at 60 or 70 mph a lake the size of CC get real small real fast. I really dont care what you do at that lake, I have only ever fished it twice, and its almost 3 hours away so odds are I wont again.


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

yugrac said:


> at 60 or 70 mph a lake the size of CC get real small real fast. I really dont care what you do at that lake, I have only ever fished it twice, and its almost 3 hours away so odds are I wont again.



Ah never mind. Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I consider CC my home lake and in my experience boating and fishing on the lake is usually pleasant. Most fisherman act courteously on CC.

I am a bass guy, not a tournament fisherman, and I enjoy running fast when it's safe to do so. When the lake is not crowded, there is plenty of space to run WOT. When the lake is crowded, I slow down. I stay out of the way of others when I'm fishing. Most others behave similarly.

We've all experienced jerks from time to time on the water. If any of you are always having problems with other boaters, or people who drive a particular type of boat, people who fish for a particular type of fish, or with some other general group of fisherman, then your perspective, outlook, or attitude may be the actual problem. 

If you are reading this thread because you're trying to get the local scoop on a lake you're considering driving three hours to experience in Ohio, go to Lake Erie for goodness sake. I drive three hours in Ohio to fish Erie and AEP, nowhere else. I fish CC because it's the closest lake to my house.

Well, with that said, I can't wait to kick this cabin fever and hit the water! Good luck everyone, and remember that we're all fortunate to own boats, and to have a choice in what we do with our spare time and with our spare cash. I look forward to seeing your 9.9s, 40s, 115s, and 250s out there, because it means I'm on the lake!


----------



## Fishingchick (May 29, 2011)

Quite well said, Fishing Flyer.
Frankly, I generally don't even recognize "rude" as I am too busy fishing


----------



## yugrac (Aug 24, 2014)

Old men fishing for crappie from a pontoon boat on Sunday from 6 AM to noon with Shakespear rods with the wind from the west on odd months with overcast skies and Johnson outboards using Suffix line with eagle claw hooks are the worst.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

yugrac said:


> Old men fishing for crappie from a pontoon boat on Sunday from 6 AM to noon with Shakespear rods with the wind from the west on odd months with overcast skies and Johnson outboards using Suffix line with eagle claw hooks are the worst.


Dang that is one specific complaint but fortunately it's usually a northeast wind and most crappie guys seem to run Berkley trilene. 

Among the slight bickering I think the take away is that guys should try to be respectful of one another and enjoy the time on the water.


----------



## yugrac (Aug 24, 2014)

yes, like I said I have had guys do stupid stuff on electric motor lakes, so motor size has nothing to do with it. But those kayakers-----------oh man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

yugrac said:


> Old men fishing for crappie from a pontoon boat on Sunday from 6 AM to noon with Shakespear rods with the wind from the west on odd months with overcast skies and Johnson outboards using Suffix line with eagle claw hooks are the worst.


Sounds to me like you need to get rid of that pontoon boat and get you some new fishing gear, then you should be good to go!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

yugrac said:


> yes, like I said I have had guys do stupid stuff on electric motor lakes, so motor size has nothing to do with it. But those kayakers-----------oh man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Agreed! Especially when the ramp is crowded and someone has their car backed down the ramp taking their sweet time to tie to their roof. 

Question: Do kayakers have to register their kayaks? If not they should not be allowed to use ramps IMO.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Legend killer said:


> Question: Do kayakers have to register their kayaks? If not they should not be allowed to use ramps IMO.


Yeah kayaks need registered to be used on public water.


----------



## yugrac (Aug 24, 2014)

Yes, I really agree that the guys who use half or more of the ramp to put a kayak in the water are annoying, [at the least. One lake I was on this guy had 2 kayaks, it was a 2 lane ramp, he had one on each lane, and was stuffing to rather full figured women into them, the started taking pictures of them sitting there, worse thing was there is a nice sandy area right next to the ramp that is perfect for sliding those things in the water. I dont know why you would want to scrape o plastic boat across the course cement ramp. Fishing kayakers are not to bad, its the pleasure ones that are a pain.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

You're all hilarious. Get out and fish this weekend!


----------



## yugrac (Aug 24, 2014)

Yes I will ! Thank you ! Dont know where I am going for sure, but rest assured at first light on Sunday,I will be on the water, and before mid afternoon I will be on a lawn mower! I dont have a pontoon boat, but I did rent one last summer while camping, during my vacation. Got about 1/2 mile out on the lake and BAWAAAAA- the engine quits, crap, tank [a portable] was full, crank and crank, nothing. Luck would have it my wife had her cell phone and found the number of the marina, told them man, we are dead in the water and the wind is taking us towards other boats fast, anchor had about a 10 ft rope, no use in 25 ft deep water. They said we are sending someone right out, I walked to the back of the boat and looked down and behold, the fuel line had came unhooked from the outboard, plugged it back in and VROOM, fired right up! When I took the keys back to the marina for the boat, nobody said hey sorry that happened, or anything. Got gas all over my hands, as a result all I could catch all day [we were fishing from the pontoon] was smelly slimey catfish. I know it was the gas smell that was attracting them. Thats why I hate pontoon boats. As far as all types fishing in harmony, I was on Presqe Isle bay with my son a few years ago, and there were people wading in the sand flats, guys in kayaks, jet boats, bass boats, john boats, giant freighters, tug boats, sailboards, jet skis, cuddy cabins, some barely moving and some running 70 mph. I dont know how they kept from someone getting killed, it was on Memorial day weekend and was packed! Fishing was so-so, but any time I get to spend with my son is a good time, I only see him a few times a year. Hey, how about some detailed fishing reports on Monday!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

My experience with pontoons at the ramp: One person backs the trailer and unloads while taking about 20 minutes then waits on 10 or so people to get on.


----------



## bigdamram (Apr 15, 2009)

I used to get grumpy at the ramps, but anymore its a good laugh. Everyone needs to learn somewhere, but I would practice backing a trailer in a parking lot before I did it infront of alot of people.


----------



## yugrac (Aug 24, 2014)

Its not the guys who have problems backing or even loading or unloading there boat, we have all been there, The pains are the people who sit and talk, wait on there 6 kids and wife to get back from the restroom before taking the boat off the trailer, the whole time sitting on the ramp doing nothing, or the guys who wait until they have the ramp blocked to get there poles, bait ect out. The ramp is for one thing-- get your boat in or out of the water-do it as quickly and as you safely can and get the hell out of the way!


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

yugrac said:


> Old men fishing for crappie from a pontoon boat on Sunday from 6 AM to noon with Shakespear rods with the wind from the west on odd months with overcast skies and Johnson outboards using Suffix line with eagle claw hooks are the worst.


Just remember, you will not stay young forever


----------



## yugrac (Aug 24, 2014)

I am not young now.


----------



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

OK, so how has it been with this nice weekend out at CC?


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

Hahahha, you guys conplaining about the boats with the puny 250hp motors! You should have been on CC in the 80's when all the jet boats were on it. I was run off it,,,and I had a 454 checkmate, haha. Very dangerous back then, ended up going to cumberland and dale hollow until I got rid of it.


----------

